

Glenn Greenwald Will Leave Guardian To Create New News Organization - awwstn
https://twitter.com/BuzzFeedBen/status/390209872244928512

======
awwstn
The actual article is on Buzzfeed, so it was DOA when I posted it. Here's a
tweet + link to it. :)

~~~
jessaustin
Haha I wondered about that. To be fair, I sort of understand why HN won't link
Buzzfeed. I kind of wonder why the same policy doesn't exclude Huff'n Post,
Salon, etc.

~~~
awwstn
Yes, but Buzzfeed does have some great content in places like this:
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/longform](http://www.buzzfeed.com/longform)

Also, they were the ones who scooped this story, but the rewrite of it from
The Verge will be the one that hits HN, not Buzzfeed's.

